# Black Rock Address



## JM (Jul 10, 2008)

A little Baptist history : 


> In the late 1700s and early 1800s, most Baptist churches in America adopted various doctrines and practices which differed significantly from Baptist standards. During these same times, there were many Baptist churches which held to traditional views. The contention between these groups became so sharp that new fractures began to develop in Baptist fellowship as of the late 1820s. Division was accelerated in 1832 when a group of the conservative Baptists met at Black Rock, Maryland to compose a general address in which they announced and explained their resolve to withdraw fellowship from the liberal doctrines and practices. The resulting document, generally known as the Black Rock Address, had widespread influence, and lead churches across the country to take similar action. The conservative churches deriving from this unfortunate but necessary division later became known as Primitive Baptists.



The Black Rock Address


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for this.


----------



## JM (Jul 11, 2008)

This might be of use :




> *1777 Kehukee Association Articles of Faith*
> 
> Since we can not find any record of any Articles of Faith written in the United States prior to these it appears this Confession (Articles) of Faith was the first such document written in America. Prior to this Confession most PB Churches probably either recognized an English Confession or ignored having Articles of Faith , acknowledging only the Scriptures as their only guideline for Faith and Practice. It is thought by some that these Articles were written to refute Arminian doctrine and to emphasize the need for a Converted Membership.



1. We believe in the being of God as almighty, eternal, unchangeable, of infinite wisdom, power, justice, holiness, goodness, mercy, and truth; and that this God has revealed Himself in his word under the characteristics of Father, Son and Holy Ghost.

2. We believe that almighty God has made known His mind and will to the children of men in His word which word we believe to be of divine authority, and contains all things necessary to be made known for the salvation of men and women. The same is comprehended or contained in the Books of the Old and New Testament as are commonly received.

3. We believe that God, before the foundation of the world, for a purpose of His own glory, did elect a certain number of men and angels to eternal life and that His election is particular, eternal and unconditional on the creature's part.

4. We believe that, when God made man first, he was perfect, holy and upright, able to keep the law, but liable to fall, and that he stood as a federal head, or representative, of all his natural offspring and that they were partakers of the benefits of his disobedience or exposed to the misery which sprang from his disobedience.

5. We believe that Adam fell from his state of moral recitude, and that he involved himself and all his natural offspring in a state of death; and, for that original transgression, we are both guilty and filthy in the sight of our holy God.

6. We believe that it is utterly out of the power of men, as fallen creatures, to keep the law of God perfectly, repent of their sins truly, or believe in Jesus Christ, except they be drawn by the Holy Ghost.

7. We believe in God's appointed time and way (by means which he has obtained) the elect shall be called, justified and sanctified, and that it is impossible they can utterly refuse the call, but shall be made willing by divine grace to receive the offers of mercy.

8. We believe that justification in the sight of God is only by imputed righteousness of Jesus Christ, received and applied by faith alone.

9. We believe, in like manner, that God's elect shall not only be called, and justified, but that they shall be converted, born again and changed by the effectual workings of God's Holy Spirit.

10. We believe that such as are converted, justified and called by His grace, shall persevere in holiness, and never fall away.

11. We believe it to be a duty incumbent on all of God's people to walk religiously in good works, not in the old covenant way of seeking life and favor of the Lord by it, but only as a duty from a principle of love.

12. We believe baptism and the Lord's supper are gospel ordinances both belonging to the converted or true believers; and that persons who are sprinkled or dipped while in unbelief are not regularly baptized according to God's word, and that such ought to be baptized after they are savingly converted in the faith of Christ.

13. We believe that every church is independent in matters of discipline; and that Associations, Councils and Conferences of several ministers, or churches, are not to impose on the churches the keeping, holding or maintaining any principle or practice contrary to Church's judgment.

14. We believe in the resurrection of the dead, both of the just and the unjust, and a general judgment.

15. We believe the punishment of the wicked is everlasting and the joys of the righteous are eternal.

16. We believe that no minister has no [sic] right to administration of the ordinances, only as are regularly called and come under the imposition of hands by the presbytery.

17. Lastly, we believe that, for mutual comfort, union and satisfaction of the several churches of the aforesaid faith and order, we ought to meet in an Association way, wherein each church ought to represent their case by their delegates and attend as often as necessary to advise the several churches in conference and that the decision of matters in such Associations are not to be imposed, or in any wise binding, on the churches, without their consent, but only to sit as an advisory council.

[end]

Primitive Baptist Online - Reflections on the Kehukee Association

CHAPTER 10

A Welsh Succession of Primitive Baptist Faith and Practice | The Reformed Reader


----------

